# Won't eat chicken anymore



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

It seems like my dog is sick of chicken. I used to feed it every morning and he would eat it, but recently, he won't touch it. Any tips? He's also getting sick of pork. The only thing he eats with relish is beef. I guess I will withhold the chicken for a few weeks and hope he eats it again.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Hm, that's weird! But I guess it's not uncommon. Instead of chicken can you try turkey necks or drums as the RMB? (I'm assuming that you're using chicken as your RMB and the beef as an MM?) Have you tried feeding it frozen, just to change it up? You could also try just a tiny sprinkle of garlic to give it a new smell or get some canned fish (mackerel?) and pour some of those juices on top of the chicken to give it a new, more appealing scent. (Then, of course, throw a bit of the actual fish in there!)

You may just need to rotate the RMBs out more often than you do. I think you would get bored of eating chicken everyday too. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Maximus_NSXIt seems like my dog is sick of chicken. I used to feed it every morning and he would eat it, but recently, he won't touch it. Any tips? He's also getting sick of pork. The only thing he eats with relish is beef. I guess I will withhold the chicken for a few weeks and hope he eats it again.


Ok - need more info.

How old is the dog?
How much does he weigh?
How much are you feeding him (in ounces) each day?


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. Kobe is 8 months old and has been raw fed since he was 2 months of age. I used to give him a chicken quarter (anywhere from 1/2lb-1lb) daily in the morning, followed by either beef and/or pork and some type of organ meat (usually liver or kidneys). He weighs around 75lbs now. I'm probably feeding him 32-40oz/day.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I would try cutting back the amount a bit and see if that's the problem.

You can also try cutting the leg quarter into pieces to see if that works.


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

Sounds good. I do think I am overfeeding a bit. Thanks!


----------

